# Why do people like IPODs? :/



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

You know, I getting tired of hearing alot of people carrying Ipods. Ipods are everywhere, even at school, at work, in the mall, in the city etc. What's so good about Ipods?  I've seen alot of people carrying it.

Whenever I read the school rules, it says " No cd players *Ipods* in the classrom".


----------



## Dr. Chauncey (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know why people like iPods. I don't. I prefer USB drive mp3 players because they don't require extra software, that usually destabalizes your computer anyway. I suppose your school rules say "no iPods" because so many people have them. My mother has one. It works fine but the iTunes software that is required causes all kinds of problems.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

iPods are popular because of a few reasons:

Simplicity - easy to navigate and operate
Integration - Works equally well with Windows and Mac
Compatibillity - iTunes works on both Mac and Windows, and is compatible with EVERY iPod ever made
Form - Elegant design and quality construction
Marketing - Apple has done an incredibly good job marketing the iPod line, ever since it's inception

I have had two iPods so far, a 1st gen Nano, and a new 3rd gen Nano. Both have been problem-free and work beautifully. I have also had experience with other brands of MP3 players, including Sandisk and Samsung.

I can honestly say that Apple's iPod and iTunes combo is the best player/software available on any platform. Microsoft and other MP3 players just can't touch the simplicity and functionality that Apple has developed.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/pos...suit-alleges-monopoly-over-music-players.html

There's an article about antitrust.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

gamerbyron said:


> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/pos...suit-alleges-monopoly-over-music-players.html
> 
> There's an article about antitrust.


Interesting. Apple has a so-called monopoly on the online music industry because they realized early on the potential, and have developed software and hardware that works better than that of the competition. I find the position presented in that article hard to swallow, but in the North American 'sue everyone' environment, it seems that companies must strive for mediocrity in order to avoid litigation.

Bottom line is, Apple's iPod players are the most popular type because they just work.

Also, to the previous poster that mentions 'stability issues' arising from the usage of iTunes software, I would suggest that the problem lies elsewhere. As a user who has experience running iTunes on numerous machines, both Windows and Mac, it is the one piece of software that has generated the least amount of problems I've ever had the pleasure of using.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, That is interesting, I been supprised that they have 177 billion dollars market share, last year was less than a 100 billion.

The only con about Ipod is the hard drive, if you drop the ipod on the floor, your hard drive is fried.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

gamerbyron said:


> The only con about Ipod is the hard drive, if you drop the ipod on the floor, your hard drive is fried.


While I agree that the 'shock resistance' isn't as great as it should be with the large-capacity iPods, I think you'd find most players on the market wont stand up to that kind of accidental abuse. Of course, this is an unfortunate problem with pretty much every kind of electronic device.


----------



## Dr. Chauncey (Oct 26, 2007)

I've got a USB drive mp3 player that you can chuck at the wall.

The stability issues with iTunes aren't guaranteed, they don't exist with every system. The way iTunes integrates with Windows causes problems with some people, and not necessarily with iTunes itself. I know a lot of people who run iTunes flawlessly. I also know a few who have had major problems. For example, one person uninstalled iTunes, using the iTunes uninstaller and it removed Windows system files needed for the computer to boot. I don't remember which files were missing but it was a registry problem. Out of the people I know and have heard of having problems, iTunes is not safe enough for me to recommend.

I prefer mp3 players that don't require any software because I require more versatility.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Dr. Chauncey said:


> I've got a USB drive mp3 player that you can chuck at the wall.
> 
> The stability issues with iTunes aren't guaranteed, they don't exist with every system. The way iTunes integrates with Windows causes problems with some people, and not necessarily with iTunes itself. I know a lot of people who run iTunes flawlessly. I also know a few who have had major problems. For example, one person uninstalled iTunes, using the iTunes uninstaller and it removed Windows system files needed for the computer to boot. I don't remember which files were missing but it was a registry problem. Out of the people I know and have heard of having problems, iTunes is not safe enough for me to recommend.
> 
> I prefer mp3 players that don't require any software because I require more versatility.


I agree with you, its better to transfer files without the software and its easier, I been having problems with my MPIO and it requires a software to transfer files.


----------



## Trogador (Dec 27, 2007)

I think, the way iPods have been marketed, that the idea sort of hangs in your head the next time you decide to get a portable music player. iPods are so popular that they've become a household name. The only problem I have with the iPod is the "faulty" lithium ion battery, in which you must pay $50 to send your iPod back to Apple to get a replacement battery. So far it hasn't affected me, but over time the battery power will start to dwindle in iPods.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

I see tragador, if they have so much money in their market, they should have a free replacement battery.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

iPods aren't the only mp3 players using non user replaceable lithium ion batteries. They are becoming common in most flash based players (probably because of the diminishing physical sizes). These batteries, like all batteries, will fail over time. However with typical use you should easily get 3 years out of it before its charge capacity diminishes enough for you to notice it (I'm using a first gen nano that I've owned since it first came out and am not noticing any issues yet ... and it gets used every day).

As for a $50 battery replacement charge ... lets be honest here how many people are using 3 year old mp3 players? Most have moved on by then because they want the latest toy on the block or they have lost / broken what they had. Manufacturers aren't bothering to design that feature in because they see no return for doing it.


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

I honestly dont know, i think there garbage and ill never buy one. I know lots of people with them and everyone of them tell me there junk and everyone cant get them to play video. Ill stick with my Very easy to use Mp3 player that is drag n Drop and only cost me 20 bucks. If i really wanted portable video ide just spend the money to get more ram in my Pocket Pc.



BTW, Zune is much better from what ive heard and seen


----------



## mclarenvj (May 31, 2007)

at my school its a fashion


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Dr.Mario said:


> ....
> BTW, Zune is much better from what ive heard and seen


Then you need to open your eyes and start listening to more informed people. I can understand people dissin the iPod it does its job OK but is way over priced, over hyped and there are equally good alternatives out there for cheaper. THE ZUNE ISN'T ONE, it is also over priced and M$ has it so tightly bound to their version of DRM that the device can be a major pain to use


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

iPods are popular because they're simple and cool looking.


----------



## mclarenvj (May 31, 2007)

hmmm... my mate hates his, it has barely any battery. only lasts 2 hours


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

DarqueMist said:


> Then you need to open your eyes and start listening to more informed people. I can understand people dissin the iPod it does its job OK but is way over priced, over hyped and there are equally good alternatives out there for cheaper. THE ZUNE ISN'T ONE, it is also over priced and M$ has it so tightly bound to their version of DRM that the device can be a major pain to use


What are you talking about? I'm going on my second year with a Zune and that's never been a problem, whether I buy music online or rip from CD. I can even convert video to a compatible format with Windows Movie Maker. I recommended it to my boss when he was in the market for a new mp3 player, and he loves it way more than his old iPod.

Grievance: Most people who bash the Zune don't really have a legitimate reason for disliking it.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Zune's aren't bad, I'd say they're the second best MP3 player out there.


----------



## avengeda7x (Jul 2, 2007)

Ipods are just awesome, have all your fav music and movies where ever you go.


got myself the new 160gig one to replace my 80gig, 240gig. now thats an mp4 player lol


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

RedHelix said:


> Grievance: Most people who bash the Zune don't really have a legitimate reason for disliking it.


That's what I say about iPods! 

I figure - to each his own. Some folks prefer iPods, some prefer other MP3 players. As long as they do the job - that's all that matters in the end.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

RedHelix said:


> Grievance: Most people who bash the Zune don't really have a legitimate reason for disliking it.


My opinion is not uninformed, it has passable sound quality almost on par with an iPod. It has an ok appearance (which I couldn't care less about, I want to listen to it not look at it). The one advantage it really has over an iPod is its wifi ability but because of the way M$ has implemented its DRM use that is seriously hobbled. I was curious about the zune when it was introduced so like with any "major" purchase I make I researched it and read the reviews

[WEBQUOTE="http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/zune.ars/6"] ...the Zune software can burn tracks to CD, but those with a monthly subscription will find that they have no burn rights unless they buy the files first. Again, it's understandable but annoying. It rules out both mix CDs that use subscription songs and listening to music from the stereo in my kitchen at home, which has a CD player but no inputs. For your fifteen bucks a month, you get to listen to music on one PC and one Zune. That's it.

...When a device promises "the social" but drastically limits file-sharing, can't swap video clips, and only works with identical devices, it's a tough sell in a world dominated by iPods. All Apple has to do is release a model with WiFi and Microsoft's major advantage is wiped out. And because that "advantage" isn't used well, the Zune will face an uphill path to broader market adoption.[/WEBQUOTE]

all the legitimate reviews I read echoed those sentiments and emphasize the hobbling M$ has done with how they chose to use DRM. The zune may be a decent product mechanically but thats where it ends .. .the software side of the equation is important to


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Yankee Rose said:


> That's what I say about iPods!
> 
> I figure - to each his own. Some folks prefer iPods, some prefer other MP3 players. As long as they do the job - that's all that matters in the end.


I like my nano too but if I were in the market today I would be looking at sansa and creative products first, I might go back to Apple after researching but at least on the surface these companies seem to be putting out a decent product at a much more reasonable price.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

there all a waste of money. i like cd players and walkmans better. just take what cds or cassettes i like and thats it. oh and yes im the only person on the planet that still has 8-track tapes and im not from the 70'S


----------



## B-Subs-Me (Nov 8, 2007)

I like my 1gb shuffle. It's small, and the battery last a long time because it dosen't have a screen. It's cheap, and does everything I need it to; plus, I like the iTunes software.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

lexmarks567 said:


> there all a waste of money. i like cd players and walkmans better. just take what cds or cassettes i like and thats it. oh and yes im the only person on the planet that still has 8-track tapes and im not from the 70'S


Why not Mp3 players, they are easy to carry and also lighter than cd players.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I have the 80g ipod. And out of the creative hd player i had previously, this thing has taken quite a bit of abuse and apart from ocassional file corruption, probably from accidental spills, getting rattled around while running the drive...etc it runs fine. I never had an mp3 player that can take so much abuse and keep on chugging. Also what i like is that because they are so popular, support and service is not hard to get and ontop of that, apple support is very good. Fine, quality is medioker and it may be overpriced, but the popularity factor makes it very practical.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

new tech guy said:


> I have the 80g ipod.... this thing has taken quite a bit of abuse and apart from ocassional file corruption, probably from accidental spills, getting rattled around while running the drive...etc it runs fine...


If you're are a person that always has your MP3 player in your pocket (like me) and find it corrupting files from getting jostled around may I suggest a flash based player as opposed to a hard drive one. My Nano has put up with a lot of jostling and never has a file become corrupt (probably because there are no moving parts) nor have I had to put up with any skipping or lagging. I know they don't hold as many files but 4G is a lot of music, for me anyway it is more than enough to be carrying at any one time.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I might look into that. But as long as this works, i will keep using it. I was figuring as my previous mp3 was hd based and died a few times on me cause of drive failure. When it dies i may just do flash based here on out.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

mclarenvj said:


> hmmm... my mate hates his, it has barely any battery. only lasts 2 hours


Ditto.
My friend and ieach bought our girlfriends mp3 players for Christmas.
ibought the Creative Zen, he bought an ipod.

He just told me a couple of days ago he intends to sell the ipod cheap to a fellow employee and buy a creative.

My girlfriend has only used it on Linux though so ican't comment on how it works with XP.


----------



## superbeast5 (Jun 17, 2007)

There is nothing good about ipods, they are faulty hardware after 1 year of use, i bought a 30gig ipod and now if i want to hea it i have to hold the line in headphones or i cant hear it (its not the headphones i have tried 20 different pairs) and itunes? haha wow itunes is the worst thing to happen to anything, its no good, if you upload music to it off your computer half the time it wont read it. and when you try to upload videos they wont work, along with photos unless you buy their $20 converter or find a free one, apple is a joke. dont ever buy an ipod


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

superbeast5 said:


> There is nothing good about ipods, they are faulty hardware after 1 year of use, i bought a 30gig ipod and now if i want to hea it i have to hold the line in headphones or i cant hear it (its not the headphones i have tried 20 different pairs)


What do you mean by "line in headphones" if you have that many problems, you should have called apple support. Because it sounds like you are having a bit of a problem with the device. I have already stated that mine has taken a good bit of a beating and still runs perfectly fine.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

this is what ipods are good for


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Heh i wanna know where they got that blender lol. .


----------



## superbeast5 (Jun 17, 2007)

that video was the funniest thing i have ever seen


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

superbeast5 said:


> There is nothing good about ipods, they are faulty hardware after 1 year of use, i bought a 30gig ipod and now if i want to hea it i have to hold the line in headphones or i cant hear it (its not the headphones i have tried 20 different pairs) and itunes? haha wow itunes is the worst thing to happen to anything, its no good, if you upload music to it off your computer half the time it wont read it. and when you try to upload videos they wont work, along with photos unless you buy their $20 converter or find a free one, apple is a joke. dont ever buy an ipod


I heard lots of same similar comments about most mp3 players regarding the headphones.
(Can't recall anyone having a Zune. I polled many many students before I made purchase)

Solution is to jam paper/toothpick or something into the slot with the headphone jack to tighten the fit and secure it in place.

Edit: Just one side so that there is still a connection.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

RootbeaR said:


> Solution is to jam paper/toothpick or something into the slot with the headphone jack to tighten the fit and secure it in place.
> .


and the problem can be prevented by not abusing it, my nano is over 3 years old still on its original headphones with no connection problems.
Whats being described there is a loose connector in the iPod, the most common reason being side pressure on the headphone jack while it is plugged into the player. That same thing will happen to any player carried around in pant pockets ... Apple is the only company I know of that has tried to address this issue, which is why the headphone jack is so much shorter than what you are used to seeing.

on another note RB, how do you like the Zen? Thats one of the ones I'm considering for my next purchase.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> and the problem can be prevented by not abusing it, my nano is over 3 years old still on its original headphones with no connection problems.
> Whats being described there is a loose connector in the iPod, the most common reason being side pressure on the headphone jack while it is plugged into the player. That same thing will happen to any player carried around in pant pockets ... Apple is the only company I know of that has tried to address this issue, which is why the headphone jack is so much shorter than what you are used to seeing.
> 
> on another note RB, how do you like the Zen? Thats one of the ones I'm considering for my next purchase.


I've never used it. It is my girlfriends. I just bought it for her.

She loves it. Not one problem yet (gave it to her beginning of dec.). It was after talking to her that my friend and his girlfriend decided to get rid of the iPod and get a Zen. I didn't ask what was wrong with the iPod and he is away ice fishing. That's not to say he didn't get a lemon, can happen with any product from any company.

Must be easy to use. I run Linux and have not had to help her with anything (dual boot XP but she can't boot it up as I deleted her account, not sure if she is aware of that yet, and she doesn't know my passwords. Plus I asked her not to).

Neither of us has used an iPod. I talked to a lot of people first. I can't see the iPod being worth the extra money.

The Zen has FM radio as well which she can record right onto the unit. Can record conversations.
She has nothing bad at all to say about it and uses it all the time. It is even her alarm clock now (2nd part of Christmas gift but made her wait for that one, portable ac/dc dock with external speakers)

The only negative thing I can say, and I can only say it about where I live, it is similar to Linux in that most accessories are made specifically for iPod. Hopefully that will change for both. Also like Linux though, apparently a lot of that stuff works with the Zen too.

I just asked her if she could say one negative thing about it, anything. That is a negative.

If it needs to be replaced for any reason, she wants another Zen.

I am not trying to run down the iPod, she may have been just as happy with one of them, I just couldn't justify the price difference. I believe part of the price is the name, and that to me is worthless.

I can also tell you that I didn't hear anything bad about it when polling people that didn't apply to them all. The jack thing for example.

Now I have to go listen to The Jack by AC/DC.

Have a good evening,
RootbeaR


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

DarqueMist said:


> My opinion is not uninformed, it has passable sound quality almost on par with an iPod. It has an ok appearance (which I couldn't care less about, I want to listen to it not look at it). The one advantage it really has over an iPod is its wifi ability but because of the way M$ has implemented its DRM use that is seriously hobbled. I was curious about the zune when it was introduced so like with any "major" purchase I make I researched it and read the reviews


[WEBQUOTE="http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/zune.ars/6"] ...the Zune software can burn tracks to CD, but those with a monthly subscription will find that they have no burn rights unless they buy the files first. Again, it's understandable but annoying. It rules out both mix CDs that use subscription songs and listening to music from the stereo in my kitchen at home, which has a CD player but no inputs. For your fifteen bucks a month, you get to listen to music on one PC and one Zune. That's it. 
...When a device promises "the social" but drastically limits file-sharing, can't swap video clips, and only works with identical devices, it's a tough sell in a world dominated by iPods. All Apple has to do is release a model with WiFi and Microsoft's major advantage is wiped out. And because that "advantage" isn't used well, the Zune will face an uphill path to broader market adoption.[/WEBQUOTE]

all the legitimate reviews I read echoed those sentiments and emphasize the hobbling M$ has done with how they chose to use DRM. The zune may be a decent product mechanically but thats where it ends .. .the software side of the equation is important to[/QUOTE]

The Zune software takes a back seat to burning music CDs without exception. Any songs, whether you bought them from the Zune marketplace or ripped them from CD, can easily be burned via Windows Media Player, and when you pop a blank CD into an XP or Vista machine it will prompt you with WMP as your default burning option. So when you harp on the Zune software's "development afterthought" burning component you are making a mountain out of a molehill.

Secondly, yeah, the inter-zune connectivity is limited. But considering how infrequently users take advantage of it, again you are harping on a very minor flaw. For me, the only use I have for the Zune's wi-fi is the ability to sync it wirelessly on my network at home. It is a spectacular feature that allows me to update my library and not have to go out of my way to plug in my Zune and wait for it to sync in the morning.

You are also quick to downplay pretty much all of the reasons I also picked a Zune over iPods. At the time I bought my Zune 1.0, it cost the same as an equivalent capacity 30GB iPod, but it also packed a larger screen which maintains the original aspect ratio of movies, and FM tuner. It is also much easier to convert movie files into a format the Zune can use from a Windows box.

Finally, you won't find a single objective review discussing the sound quality of the Zune versus the iPod that concludes there's a difference noticeable to the human ear. Why? Because they both use 3.5mm jacks, which is hardly the standard for high-quality audio output, and the earbuds for both mp3 players are almost identical in construction.

None of the problems you harp on regarding the Zune are any real problem to the typical Zune owner, and pale in comparison to the horrors many people experience owning an iPod. I used to fix iPods for $15/hr; believe me, I don't dislike them for no reason.

Oh yeah, and Ars Technica is not a source for objective reviews on Microsoft products. A Zune review on AT is about as balanced as a Linux discussion on Slashdot. You should know that.


----------



## jaimemiranda (Feb 28, 2008)

My opinion would be that the ipod has become more of a fashion type of thing as someone said in an earlier post. At my school the kid with an ipod is considered "cool" and the ones with other mp3 players are just whatever. The popularity on this product has hit teenagers in particular and see it as a must have to fit in. That is one reason why the ipod would be so popular and the other for the simple reason that it's small, easy to use and basically does the job.


----------



## Trogador (Dec 27, 2007)

I think Ipods are so popular because they're the only MP3 players advertized. You see a thousand ads for iPods, but not one ad for a CreAtive Zen mp3 player . And not a single ad for the Zune either.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Trogador said:


> I think Ipods are so popular because they're the only MP3 players advertized. You see a thousand ads for iPods, but not one ad for a CreAtive Zen mp3 player . And not a single ad for the Zune either.


Excellent point.


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

RedHelix said:


> [WEBQUOTE="http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/zune.ars/6"] Finally, you won't find a single objective review discussing the sound quality of the Zune versus the iPod that concludes there's a difference noticeable to the human ear. Why? Because they both use 3.5mm jacks, which is hardly the standard for high-quality audio output, and the earbuds for both mp3 players are almost identical in construction.




I've read many reviews that conclude that the Zune has far superior sound quality than the Ipod, many regard it as one of the best DAPs available in that respect. Of course, that is with replacement headphones.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

The sound quality is mainly based on the earphones, and the iPod's earphones aren't very good.


----------



## alexon (Mar 8, 2008)

Here are some advantages of the iPod:
*Current versions offer 20 gigabyte and 40 gigabyte storage capacity.
*iPods shuffle feature allows you to listen to music you've selected yourself, such as listening to a radio station that plays only the music you like. Thats why Apple added the Shuffle Songs feature this saves you from having to activate the shuffle in the iPods settings menu and then browse through several levels just so you can select songs.

-- It really depends on what you like whether it be IPOD or not as long as you get the benefit out of it then thats' good enough. IPOD is still a good technology for me and it's nice to carry 1 though... :up:

Click me!
http://www.latestcouponcodes.com


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

crush the ipod... slow your pace just a bit... read a book...


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

buck52 said:


> crush the ipod... slow your pace just a bit... read a book...


But I have a bad habit of wandering in front of moving cars when trying to combine commuting and reading (yes I usually commute by foot)


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> But I have a bad habit of wandering in front of moving cars when trying to combine commuting and reading (yes I usually commute by foot)


"The second finding (of a different study by the same researchers) found that people talking on mobile phones are much more likely to cross a busy road in front of traffic than those not on mobile phones."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080304/011050427.shtml

I expect it would be a higher rate for people completely blocking out one of their senses.

At least when reading you can hear. Yes, I am assuming that you aren't deaf if you are using an MP3 player.


----------



## captainphoenix (Mar 17, 2008)

The iPod is the most intuitively-designed, generally most-user friendly, big-name mp3 player (although by true definition it is NOT an mp3 player) on the market. Honestly, the iPod is the best thing going in that field. However, the iTunes software that goes with it objectively B L O W S and is the worst piece of playback software in existance. It's design is far from intuitive, lacks single-key hotkeys, does not allow for library-list editing without massive amounts of dumping and redumping of playlist items, stores playlist items as single files (instead of just one single playlist file and simply adding a line of code to the playlist file), is piss-poor at importing other playlists, has massive compatability issues with almost all windows-based playlists, does not read tags properly, does not convert videos to aac format reliably, has major compatability issues generally with windows and other windows-based related applications, and almost all of its automatic updates (which seem endless in supply and are extremely difficult to prevent from activation after installation of iTunes) are riddled with adware and otherwise useless space-consuming "features" that no competent human being would ever bother with. The way to go for playback is older versions of Winamp (which you can download for free but should never update); hell windows media player is better designed than iTunes, and it can play just about anything because of its compatability with all the free codec packs that windows and other companies put out for free. Oh and all that spaghetti code that iTunes is developed from results in noticeably larger pagefiling and CPU usage compared to winamp and w-m-p. Long-story-short, prase apple for the iPod and lynch whoever was in charge of developing iTunes.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I like the Sandisk .. No software needed and cheaper. Been watching the Zune for the 80 gig of storage. Sony's software is reallt bad and they know it. They keep trying to fix it but should just go with the drag and drop like the Sandisk.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Space Cowboy said:


> I like the Sandisk .. No software needed and cheaper. Been watching the Zune for the 80 gig of storage.


If I were buying today the Sansa would be looked at before another Nano for sure (I just feel much a better deal for the money). If you are looking into a Zune SC I would strongly recommend digging up the reviews and paying attention to the DRM aspects of them. Things may have changed some since I looked but that appears to be one majorly hobbled piece of electronics.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

So anyone like Creative mp3 players?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

DarqueMist said:


> If I were buying today the Sansa would be looked at before another Nano for sure (I just feel much a better deal for the money). If you are looking into a Zune SC I would strongly recommend digging up the reviews and paying attention to the DRM aspects of them. Things may have changed some since I looked but that appears to be one majorly hobbled piece of electronics.


I agree ..16gb on a Sandisk should be more than enough for now. And if I lose it it won't be such a bank breaker.

I heard Creatives are good but the salesman at Best Buy told me everytime he walked by it it was locked up and had to be reset.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

gamerbyron said:


> So anyone like Creative mp3 players?


Yes


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

In response to the original question, in my ever so humble opinion, it's because Apple tells them it's hip.

My experiences have involved batteries failing, software not working, and a bloody wheel that is too small for my fingers.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

WOW JEB! long time no see! How are ya?


----------



## superbeast5 (Jun 17, 2007)

Me + Ipod= http://monni.sisuguild.fi/iQuit.jpg


----------



## jbhardman (Feb 1, 2006)

I've given up trying to convice people not to buy an iPod. Just let the masses waste their money the way they like.


----------



## superbeast5 (Jun 17, 2007)

Space Cowboy said:


> I agree ..16gb on a Sandisk should be more than enough for now. And if I lose it it won't be such a bank breaker.
> 
> I heard Creatives are good but the salesman at Best Buy told me everytime he walked by it it was locked up and had to be reset.


dont listen to them, they will lie all day long to you if it means you'll buy the more expensive product, i went to buy parts for my custom computer and he was saying "these motherboards have been known to fry everything in the computer, i wouldnt trust them if i were you" i said "then what do you suppose i do?" he said "there is an upgrade for only another $75 it works great" so i just left and went to Fry's, i didnt like them trying to cheat me, the guy at Frys said it was a great motherboard and he had never heard of such a thing,

Fact = 90% of what salesman say are lies, why? because they are salesmen. Nobody is going to tell you the old used car runs like crap if you dont change the oil every week, same thing with computers. well thats my rant =-)


----------



## cam-3498 (Apr 20, 2008)

I like my ipod because you can listen to music and whatch it where ever!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

But remember, you can do that on many other devices that cost much, much less.


----------



## Ianc5444 (Jul 3, 2008)

Because Flash based MP3 Players are guarenteed to die within 2 years. also, the software, the design, support, and accessories.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ianc5444 said:


> Because Flash based MP3 Players are guarenteed to die within 2 years. also, the software, the design, support, and accessories.


Says who?


----------



## DotHQ (May 6, 2008)

Jones said:


> iPods are popular because of a few reasons:
> 
> Simplicity - easy to navigate and operate
> Integration - Works equally well with Windows and Mac
> ...


Me too. I agree wholeheartedly. I fought Apple's IPOD for years not wanting to buy into their monopoly. So I've used numerous MP3 players. They work fine, but in a weak moment last December I bought an iPhone. As you know the iPhone has an IPOD built into it. iTunes makes loading up the IPOD so simple, I love it. Put a CD in your laptop and it will automatically add it to your iTunes, or you can select only the tunes off the CD you want to load. Then just plug in your IPOD or iPhone to the laptop and it automatically synchronizes (if you have that option set). 
Then you can also select playlists, how about the top 25 songs you've played on your IPOD? Or a generic playlist that you've created. All very user friendly. As an IT person I can handle loading MP3' players. Non IT folks have headaches doing MP3's. But even though I can do MP3 players I am now a convert to the IPOD / iPhone. I can carry the favorite part of my CD collection with me all the time and play it over the stereo in my boat or in my car. Simply AWESOME.


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

DarqueMist said:


> Then you need to open your eyes and start listening to more informed people. I can understand people dissin the iPod it does its job OK but is way over priced, over hyped and there are equally good alternatives out there for cheaper. THE ZUNE ISN'T ONE, it is also over priced and M$ has it so tightly bound to their version of DRM that the device can be a major pain to use


 i wouldent buy any of the two, as i said mine cost me 20 bucks and its so easy to use a chimp could use it, I think ill stick with mine. Ipod = applegay zune = M$gay 

I know two guys that have both an Ipod and a zune, both told me the Zune is better, all i was saying. Btw My Gf just got a new Mp3 Player by Sandisk to replace her I pod that she hates. She used mine and got one like it but more advanced. Her Ipod = 200 bucks her new one to replace the crappy ipod (that i told her not to get) , 60 after shipping and all, the Choice is as simple as the price, but you people can bandwagon all you want. mines a COBY and its, plug in , drag & drop and out the door, never one problem.:up:

I allmost forgot, i have a portable CD player that plays Mp3s as well, thats cheeper and easier than both Ipod and Zune. Burn a disk toss it in and hit play. i recommend a cheep Mp3 player or a cd player with Mp3 not an Ipuke or a Pune.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Ianc5444 said:


> Because Flash based MP3 Players are guarenteed to die within 2 years. also, the software, the design, support, and accessories.


So then my almost 4 year old 1st gen nano doesn't work any more! Guess I should stop listening to it and rush out and buy a new one.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Dr.Mario said:


> ...Btw My Gf just got a new Mp3 Player by Sandisk to replace her I pod that she hates.


Sandisc products would be the first I'd look into buying if I needed a new player today :up:



Dr.Mario said:


> I allmost forgot, i have a portable CD player that plays Mp3s as well, thats cheeper and easier than both Ipod and Zune. Burn a disk toss it in and hit play. i recommend a cheep Mp3 player or a cd player with Mp3 not an Ipuke or a Pune.


unfortunately a CD player doesn't fit in my shirt or pants pocket, i've yet to see one small enough that I can carry it basically un noticed so that's just not gonna ever be an option for me (or most people)

As for your cheap Coby, I have a niece and nephew that owned them and while they worked I found the interface awkward to use and the frequent lock ups unaceptable.... eventually they did to and got rid of them (one using a sansa the other a creative now)


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Jones said:


> iPods are popular because of a few reasons:
> 
> Simplicity - easy to navigate and operate
> Integration - Works equally well with Windows and Mac
> ...


 I have tried using iTunes.com to download my music on more than one occasion and have always had problems with archiving it after purchase. Also, and this is the critical reason I don't use them; I can't re-download the music. So 'if' I could get past the copying issue I'd have to archive all my purchased music. If the storage medium is destroyed then I have pay again.

Note: A month or so has passed since my purchases from the sites.I have recently returned to both amazon.com and buy.com. It appears that at amazon.com I can not re-download my purcases, but at buy.com it appears I can. Hmm I'll buy my music from buy.com for the time being.

So unless iTunes.com has corrected the aforementioned flaws; when it comes to music I'll stick with the others thank you! I have not yet confirmed it, but amazon and perhaps buy.com have the same issues. Further searching for answers is required.

My other statement is because nobody else has yet made a fully competing service infrastructure such as iTunes. Amazon is the only one I am aware of that comes close as far as video and music. IPods are popular for the reasons mentioned hence people always ask me this question, "do you have an iPod or an mp3 (player)?" I try to buy something I like or need because it is popular. If somebody could get the video service iTunes.com has and make it compatible with all portable players then iTunes.com will be one of, instead of the number 1 media provider.

If somebody knows a site besides Amazon or Microsoft please post.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

jonasdatum said:


> I have tried using iTunes.com to download my music on more than one occasion and have always had problems with archiving it after purchase.


How so, can't you burn it to a CD or transfer it to another computer? You're allowed to do that under the FairPlay DRM.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

ferrija1 said:


> How so, can't you burn it to a CD or transfer it to another computer? You're allowed to do that under the FairPlay DRM.


 When I first used itunes I was unable to copy or paste; I might have been able to burn. I think I posted about it asking for asistance. I'll run a search and see if I can find it.

For the time being it appears that of the three music stores (amazon.com, buy.com, and itunes.com) I have purchased from Buy.com has met all three of my requirements. Of course I have my music backedup, but I don't like not having the option. In a few months I will check back with buy.com and will see if I can still download the song I purchased.

I sent an email to amazon.com customer support and I await their resposne. Paying for what in my view a superior service is worth $.00 - $.10 difference for the same song.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Ianc5444 said:


> Because Flash based MP3 Players are guarenteed to die within 2 years. also, the software, the design, support, and accessories.


Odd statement considering most are heading towards flash. Even apple is making more and more flash based ipods, their iphone and touch only come in flash.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know where the idea that FLASH players will die comes from, but it's sure on another planet from reality!  How in the world did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I will say out of all media players i have owned, i think my ipod is most durable. Although you can tell how after a bit the hard disk is taking a beating from every day use. And to the posters statment about flash based players dieing so much, i beg to differ. Hard disk players are more likely to die than flash ones. I beleive the ipod can survive so much abuse because the designer was smart, he put the player's OS in the firmware which is probably a chunk of EEPROM memory and thus as the hd is only media storage can take as much of a beating as it wants. I dont slam my player around but im saying every now and then i have sectors go south just from everyday wear and tear. For instance, it can suffer a headcrash if im driving in my car and say hit a hard bump of some sort (like railroad tracks). This can cause a headcrash. But ipod can survive this unlike other players for my previously stated reason. Therefore solid state players are better as they can take a beating and be unaffected.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

new tech guy said:


> I will say out of all media players i have owned, i think my ipod is most durable. Although you can tell how after a bit the hard disk is taking a beating from every day use. And to the posters statment about flash based players dieing so much, i beg to differ. Hard disk players are more likely to die than flash ones. I beleive the ipod can survive so much abuse because the designer was smart, he put the player's OS in the firmware which is probably a chunk of EEPROM memory and thus as the hd is only media storage can take as much of a beating as it wants. I dont slam my player around but im saying every now and then i have sectors go south just from everyday wear and tear. For instance, it can suffer a headcrash if im driving in my car and say hit a hard bump of some sort (like railroad tracks). This can cause a headcrash. But ipod can survive this unlike other players for my previously stated reason. Therefore solid state players are better as they can take a beating and be unaffected.


 That is why as we all read about 10 years ago, large capacity flash drives will be the amongst the next wave of grand innovations for computer technolgoy. I remember when CD-Players were the standard fare and only those who were the coolest even considered an MP3 player. My first two MP3 players were CD-MP3 players. I hated it when I would be walking and every so often my song would either reset, skip, or start from the begining of my 650MB CDR.

My 3rd MP3 player was so no-name hard drive player. I didn't mind it and the songs lasted a while. I sat on it once and ever since then it didn't play right and one day it just stopped working. Which surprized me because I've droped it 5 times long before and it didn't seem to effect it much.

Another in a long line of reasons I will buy a flash player and see how it works. As always I'll either try to get a deal on it retail, used, clearance, or refurbished.


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

The whole concept of a flash dying out is due to the fact that cells die after time of read/write.

Of course, your actual hard drives will die due to friction. They all are going to die sooner or later, like everyone, expect for me 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_drive

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_flash_drive#Disadvantages


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

madd74 said:


> The whole concept of a flash dying out is due to the fact that cells die after time of read/write.
> 
> Of course, your actual hard drives will die due to friction. They all are going to die sooner or later, like everyone, expect for me
> 
> ...


 Not to get off topic, but I plan buying a HD enclosure instead of a standard internal HD. Since HD do eventually die, I can simply switch the drive. I've seen great deals on standalone extrernal drives, but the enclosure device is a much better investment.

All storage devices will die like all electronics currently developed due to wear and tear. Invest accordingly when buying a MP3 player.

You live longer than me, LOL yea right.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Do you guys think Apple will come up with Ipod Green Power (Energy Saving)?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

No, there's no real reason to.


----------



## Saint Anger (Jul 18, 2003)

jonasdatum said:


> Not to get off topic, but I plan buying a HD enclosure instead of a standard internal HD. Since HD do eventually die, I can simply switch the drive. I've seen great deals on standalone extrernal drives, but the enclosure device is a much better investment.


I once bought an external drive. Inside the aluminum and plastic case was ... believe it or not ... a regular "internal" drive. And I could simply switch the drive out with other "internal" drives I had, as if I had bought a separate drive and enclosure. Better yet, I could remove the drive from the "standalone" enclosure, connect it to an available IDE/ATA cable inside my desktop, and WOW you wouldn't believe how much faster it was than when connected by USB. True story, I swear! lol


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

jonasdatum said:


> Not to get off topic, but I plan buying a HD enclosure instead of a standard internal HD. Since HD do eventually die, I can simply switch the drive. I've seen great deals on standalone extrernal drives, but the enclosure device is a much better investment.





Saint Anger said:


> I once bought an external drive. Inside the aluminum and plastic case was ... believe it or not ... a regular "internal" drive. And I could simply switch the drive out with other "internal" drives I had, as if I had bought a separate drive and enclosure. Better yet, I could remove the drive from the "standalone" enclosure, connect it to an available IDE/ATA cable inside my desktop, and WOW you wouldn't believe how much faster it was than when connected by USB. True story, I swear! lol


It doesn't matter if you buy a plain hard drive, HD enclosure, or external HD, you can replace the drive in all of them. :up: I, however, would buy a plain hard drive seeing as it is the cheapest.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

ferrija1 said:


> It doesn't matter if you buy a plain hard drive, HD enclosure, or external HD, you can replace the drive in all of them. :up: I, however, would buy a plain hard drive seeing as it is the cheapest.


 The idea behind getting an enclosure is the ability to grad you data on 'the quick.' Unless you ahve sncyronized files via online backup services or something. For example, lets say there is a fire. You're going to try to grap what you can even if the fire isn't even spread to your residence yet. For me I'd grab my wallet and some important papers (already seperated and cotained in folders) and only if I have time would I get dressed. Fortunately it is standard proceedure to leave the last thing I was wearing out until the next day. LOL gave me a great thread idea, thank you.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

jonasdatum said:


> The idea behind getting an enclosure is the ability to grad you data on 'the quick.' Unless you ahve sncyronized files via online backup services or something. For example, lets say there is a fire. You're going to try to grap what you can even if the fire isn't even spread to your residence yet. For me I'd grab my wallet and some important papers (already seperated and cotained in folders) and only if I have time would I get dressed. Fortunately it is standard proceedure to leave the last thing I was wearing out until the next day. LOL gave me a great thread idea, thank you.


What if you're not at home? Many fires start when individuals aren't at their house and so if your only backup is sitting next to original files while your house is encased in a burning inferno of flames and heat, you've got a problem.

Off-site backup.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

ferrija1 said:


> What if you're not at home? Many fires start when individuals aren't at their house and so if your only backup is sitting next to original files while your house is encased in a burning inferno of flames and heat, you've got a problem.
> 
> Off-site backup.


 Yes good point. That is why using high yield flash, tape, and CD/DVDs works. Failing that there other alturnatives. Like online off-site backup.

Xdrive.com

www.freedrive.com

Microsoft's Sky Drive,

http://www.ibackup.com/online-backup-news/press_060206.htm

Microsoft Sky Drive is limited in that you can only upload files 25MB or less. The obvious work around is a program that can split a file into pieces and put it back togoether again. I haven't used such an application in years but I am sure you can find them online for free or cost.

Xdrive is now a part of AOL so if you have one of their services you get 5gigs for free.

ibackup.com I haven't used yet.

Freedrive I haven't used it, they claim to give you a 1gig for free. So I guess you have to pay for more.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Online is always good, because they typically have multiple copies of the data (in different places) which saves you a lot of hassle, maintaining 2+ backups in different places.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I found the trick with offsite backup is to have it maintain itself essentially. If you can find a way to automate the task do it. This way its one less thing one has to worry about. For instance, locally i keep backups on a NAS which has data written by automatic batch scripts which are tested and i personally ensure each is reliable by testing it. Then i have idrive perform offsite backup and all is set to automatically do it. Nothing to worry here.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

new tech guy said:


> I found the trick with offsite backup is to have it maintain itself essentially. If you can find a way to automate the task do it. This way its one less thing one has to worry about. For instance, locally i keep backups on a NAS which has data written by automatic batch scripts which are tested and i personally ensure each is reliable by testing it. Then i have idrive perform offsite backup and all is set to automatically do it. Nothing to worry here.


 I have to many intricate files to do a general scheduled backup. Also my files are only backuped when I make change to them. I have thought about making it more streamlined, but I like how my x redundant backup scheme works.

Xdrive lets you schedule backups, skydrive does not.


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

jonasdatum said:


> Not to get off topic, but I plan buying a HD enclosure instead of a standard internal HD. Since HD do eventually die, I can simply switch the drive. I've seen great deals on standalone extrernal drives, but the enclosure device is a much better investment.
> 
> All storage devices will die like all electronics currently developed due to wear and tear. Invest accordingly when buying a MP3 player.
> 
> You live longer than me, LOL yea right.


Well, the point is, as noted from the sources, that the flash only have the certain write cycles to them. Yeah, any electronic can die at any time, I work in a business that follows that to an understanding that the customers do not follow... because they think since they had their electronic device for 99 years that should should then be no problem with it.

My comment was not about what to invest into as much as attempting to answer a question about some of the technology in use. Of course, maybe it was something else, I really do not remember that was some time ago 

Eh, I do not want to live long. I feel old enough as it is :greenmr:


----------



## sukhjits11 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey i am agree with u.I like u r reasons.I m also using my IPOD in the same way.itunes falls short but ipod is very important piece of technology.
it is comfort in pockets.thanks for u r forum.your post is very interesting to read.
......................................
Sukhjits
Satelite TV with no Monthly Charge


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

lol, no problem


----------

